# Hangsen custard



## zandernwn (10/4/17)

Tall ask but anyone stick this?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (10/4/17)

Very tall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zandernwn (10/4/17)

Lol rub it in, wontcha?

Scrap request apparently one should never trust ones diy friends when they recommend possible solutions to a diy problem. Hangsen does not make a custard... ba dum tsssss....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

